# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source > مقاله: برنامه مدیریت کافی نت (تحت سوکت)

## mazdaxx

با سلام :

یک سورس کامل (همراه با مستندات) مدیرت کافی نت گذاشتم امیدوارم که لذت ببرید

از ویژگی های این برنامه :

1-شامل دو نسخه کلاینت و سرور است (سرور برای مدیر کافی نت در نظر گرفته شده ).

2-محاسبه هزینه (بر اساس دقیقه) .

3-کنترل کلاینت ها (شامل : مانیتورینگ دسکتاپ (با کد نویسی ساده ), قفل کردن دسکتاپ,خاموش کردن مانیتور دسکتاپ و خاموش کردن کامپیوتر میزبان) .

4-رابط کاربری زیبا(باور کنید که برای طراحی هر دکمه یک روز وقتمو گرفته (کلا یک هفته برای طراحی وقت گذاشتم البته منهای اون کامپوننتی که استفاده کردم !)).

5-قابلیت افزودن مشتری و تعیین اعتبار برای وی (با استفاده از بانک اکسس).

6-جوین (ملحق ) شدن کلاینت ها به سرور به صورت کاملا خودکار .

7- همراه با مستندات .

...

و البته مشکلاتی هم داره (که دست شما رو می بوسه).

<> در صورتی که با برنامه نویسی شبکه اشنا نیستید می توانید طبق برنامه ساده چت که در مقدمه این مستندات نوشتم (که خودم هم با این برنامه سوکت یاد گرفتم ) تا حدی آشنا شوید .

و در پایان این حسن ختامی بود تا سی شارپ رو ببوسم و کنار بگذارم (این آخرین برنامه ای بود که با سی شارپ (این باتلاق مایکروسافت ) نوشتم )

خدا حافظ ای باتلاق زیبا , ای ............سی شارپ  ):

و سلام Qt(کیوت)


لینک سورس :(حجم 4,079 KB)

http://s1.picofile.com/file/72119490...full_.rar.html

لینک مستندات:(حجم 12,606 KB)

http://s1.picofile.com/file/7211958060/doc.rar.html

----------


## rainymbb

ممنون :(عالی بود)
راستی سی شارپ چشه به این خوبی ! به این راحتی !

----------


## mazdaxx

سلام :
سی شارپ خوبه ولی برای ویندوز ! قطعا هیچ کس دوست نداره برنامه ای که براش مدت ها وقت گذاشته محدود به یک سیستم عامل خاص باشه.
ضمنا علاوه بر کند بودن (نه در همه موارد ) مشکل اساسی دیگه ای هم که داره اینه که برنامه کم حجم ما نیازمند یه سربار به اسم .net (با حجم حدود 300  مگ)که واسه به اشتراک گذاشتن تو اینترنت اصلا خوب نیست

----------


## sobaisobai

سلام 
خوب بود
منم موافقم
به نظر من یکی از ویژگی های زبان برنامه نویسی اینه که با زبان های دیگه رابطه داشته باشه
که QT این ویژگی رو داره (در Java و C++‎ و Python)
و......

----------


## j_naroogha@yahoo.com

پس یه زبان برنامه نویسی برای برنامه های کاربردی(تحت دسک تاپ) که هم سیستم عامل ویندوز و هم دیگه سیستم عامل ها رو ساپورت کنه میشه معرفی کنید؟

----------


## sobaisobai

بهترین گزینه به نظر من جاوا هستش

----------


## mazdaxx

بهترین چیزی که دیدم کتابخانه (واقعا کامل )qt برای C++‎‎ که توسط نوکیا توسعه و حمایت میشه  که البته این فقط یه  کتابخانه خانه خشک و خالی نیست بلکه کیوت خودش یه محیط دیزاینر داره به اسم Qt Creator که مثل محیط ویژوال استادیو (بلکه هم بهتر ) است  .این برنامه برای سیستم عامل های مختلف هم وجود داره (که سورس تون رو واسه تمام سیستم عامل های نظیر لینوکس ,مک ,ویندوز کامپایل کنید)

برای توضیحات بیشتر به این وبلاگ سر بزن 
http://qtuts.mihanblog.com/

ضمنا گویا انجمن رسمی Qt  واسه پارسی زبان ها یه بخش در نظر گرفته
http://developer.qt.nokia.com/forums/viewforum/40/
موفق باشی

----------


## j_naroogha@yahoo.com

به نظر شما به یه  زبان برنامه نویسی روی یه سایت با  تعداد اعضای 24 تایی و  نداشتن انسجام کلی میشه سرمایه گذاری کرد و روز و شب نشست و یادش گرفت؟

----------


## mazdaxx

باور کن که خود من هم از این می ترسیدم ولی درسته که منابع فارسی برای این زبان کمه ولی منابع خارجی وسیعی داره :

خودت قضاوت کن 
http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7/classes.html
اگه اراده کنیم می تونیم از منابع غیر فارسی هم استفاده کنیم (مگه نه!)

بخش کیوت تو همین انجمن :
https://barnamenevis.org/forumdisplay...A7%DB%8C%D8%B4

----------


## maysamz1

میشه لطف کنید فایل word مستندات رو بزارین برای دانلود.خیلی واجبه

----------


## mo5tafa

سلام
مهندس توی انتقال تصویر مشکل داره، عکس کلاینت نصفه میره، میشه راهنمایی کنی؟
ضمنا اگر میشه درباره معنی اون کدهایی که بین سرور و کلاینت رد و بدل میشه هم بنویس، توی مستندات چیزی نبود!

----------


## Mask

البته از دلفی هم غافل نشید :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mazdaxx

با سلام :
برای درست کار کردن  اول بهتره تو دو کامپیوتر تحت شبکه امتحانش کنی دوم اندازه بافر که تو مستندات توضیح دادم بیشتر کن که احتمالا از اون باشه .

در مورد اون کد ها فقط یک قراداد بین کلاینت وسروره که هیچ معنی خاصی نداره (یعنی به کلاینت می گه اگه فلان کد اومد کامپیوتر رو خاموش کن یا یه عکس از اسکرین بگیر و بفرست .

----------


## mo5tafa

مشکل نصفه رفتن عکس برای اینه که نمیشه درجا عکس رو فرستاد، باید توی یه حلقه هر باز یه بخشی از داده رو بفرستی و اون طرف هم توی حلقه مشابه دریافت کنی.
اون کد ها هم کلا تغییر دادم، به نظرم با اینکه قرارداده اماخیلی بد تعریف شده بود!
البته ممنونم از شما، من از این برنامه چیزهای زیادی رو یاد گرفتم ولی اینبار خواستید کد بزنید اسم متغیر ها و روال ها رو با معنی بدید، این پروژه از این نظرها افتضاح بود!

----------


## kooroshheydarirad

سلام دوستان من یه برنامه مدیریت شبکه نوشتم به زبان سی شارپ بعد میخام دسکتاپ رو طوری قفل کنم که کیبورد کلاینت به کلی غیر فعال بشه حتی کلید CTRL+ALT+DEL
ممنون میشم اگه میتونین کمک کنین

----------


## kooroshheydarirad

سلام من با سی شارپ توی شبکه سیستم آموزش درست کردم میتونم کمکت کنم

----------


## kooroshheydarirad

با سلام
آقا این سورسی که گذاشته حجم دانلود و آپلود رو هم میتونه حساب کنه؟

----------


## samanbank

دوست عزیز خوبی؟! نه واقعا خوبی؟

متن استارتر رو ده ها بار خوندم و گفته بودن که سی شارپ رو گزاشتن کنار و اینو با کیوت نوشتن ولی فایل دانلود شده اینطور نمیگه این که سی شارپه عزیز من
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

برای بار 13 همین بار خوندم اخرش نوشتی این خرین سی شارپ بود :دی

----------

